# cant do this no more



## mattyplop (Aug 16, 2008)

i really cant take this dp/dr anymore, i have had it nearly 7 yrs now - the only cure i can now think is dying!!!

just want my mind to be at ease!!!! ;(


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

Noooooo







((.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

ya, i feel like that a lot too, but just think, dying would prbly suck pretty bad too... after all, as long as there is the possibility of things getting better (which there always is) life is worth living. ya right, you may be thinking, i don't see that possibility so fuck it. i think that sometimes too, but then i force myself to recall when i did feel fully alive and what caused it, and that drives me forward into life and i begin my search again. Also, i find it helps to do some sort of work, to lose myself in solving puzzles, mastering video games, or any task-oriented physical labor. Just doing this helps me because I feel like i'm actually doing something and even more important, that i'm good at it. Also, i think of all the people i would let down and how i should at least keep living and trying to succeed for them if not for any discernable innate purpose. of course, you can always just indulge in distractions and other escapes: i find bringing myself to orgasm always provides a nice jolt of euphoria. then there is mental masturbation, that is allowing myself to think of everything i'm capable of and i could one day do if the circumstances allowed it, which always makes me feel like a God which is kinda nice. pretty much this type of escape is just based on finding a way to make myself feel superior to everyone else, but whatever, sometimes it works. and of course there is always video games, movies, tv, books, etc....

these are my tricks at least, some of which i feel are pretty universal, others prbly employed only by the truly lost and frustrated amongst us. uhhhhhh.... i think that's it, good luck to you and please keep fighting (at least if not for you, me







).


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

mattyplop said:


> i really cant take this dp/dr anymore, i have had it nearly 7 yrs now - the only cure i can now think is dying!!!
> 
> just want my mind to be at ease!!!! ;(


Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa....I got 16 years, u got 7...no way you're checkin out before me. Unless you recover. This thing has a crazy way of taking you to the depths of hell, only to be catapulted into the graces of temporary comfort. Hang on sir, else your seven years of perseverance are worthless. Surely, you've been in much dire straights only to live another day. Step back, breathe, rewind to a time in your life when you thought "this ain't so bad, thank god i didn't do something crazy" and lets put this all into perspective. This is a battle of getting to know yourself. If yourself in DP mode is different than your true self, then u need to get to KNOW your DP self; what makes your DP self tick and what makes your DP self find the light, the way out to relief, whether it be temporary or permanent. Know yourself, work the plan. In due time..
All will be well...


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Stop fighting it. Just push thru I'm telling you once you do, you will find relief!!!!!!


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Foghat I love your icon, I lived in the SW for 5 years and adored it.


----------

